

YouTube Gaming - wpcoder
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2015/06/a-youtube-built-for-gamers.html

======
sydneyliu
I thought this tweet from Twitch is pretty relevant and funny:
[https://twitter.com/Twitch/status/609429653271384065](https://twitter.com/Twitch/status/609429653271384065)

